
DeepView: Computational Tools for Chess Spectatorship - hemapani
http://playful.media.mit.edu/projects/deepview
======
brudgers
Source on Github:
[https://github.com/atduskgreg/chesscomputer](https://github.com/atduskgreg/chesscomputer)

